# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Diabetes / Suikerziekte Forum >  Vraag over citalopram

## aad van vliet

Ik slik sinds pas Citalopram.
In de bijsluiter lees je dat dit middel bij mensen met diabetes mellius de bloedsuikerspiegel kan verhogen. 
Verhoogt citalopram ook de bloedsuikerspiegel als je geen suikerpatient bent?
Verhoogt citalopram de cholesterolwaarde van je bloed?

----------


## Helium

Waarom vraag je dat niet aan je arts of de apotheek? Daarvan weet je zeker dat je het enig juiste antwoord krijgt....

----------


## mopperaar

Dat is nou de reden dat hier weinig ben, omdat men opgezadeld wordt met dit soort antwoorden. Mijn advies is , antwoordt dan niet Volgens mij wordt er 'n normale vraag gesteld op dit forum. Antwoord op de vraag is "JA" zonder dat je diabetes bent, loop je de kans op verhoogd suikerspiegel, het heeft geen invloed op de cholesterolwaarde

----------


## Helium

Mopperaar: dit is nu juist de reden dat ik dit antwoord gaf. Vaak zijn ze onvolledig, zoals die van jou. Je krijgt niet zomaar een verhoogde suikerspiegel bij citalopram. Alleen bij gelijktijdig gebruik met Cimetidine en Omeprazol. (Allebei maagzuurremmers).
Het zijn Cytochroom P219 remmers. Verder is er geen kans op verhoogde suikerspiegel. Dus geen volmondig "JA" alsjeblieft!
Je schrijft: "loop je kans op.." Wanneer dan? Dat is de zwakte van een forum. Onjuist en onvolledig!
Groet, Helium, h.a.

----------


## mopperaar

> Mopperaar: dit is nu juist de reden dat ik dit antwoord gaf. Vaak zijn ze onvolledig, zoals die van jou. Je krijgt niet zomaar een verhoogde suikerspiegel bij citalopram. Alleen bij gelijktijdig gebruik met Cimetidine en Omeprazol. (Allebei maagzuurremmers).
> Het zijn Cytochroom P219 remmers. Verder is er geen kans op verhoogde suikerspiegel. Dus geen volmondig "JA" alsjeblieft!
> Je schrijft: "loop je kans op.." Wanneer dan? Dat is de zwakte van een forum. Onjuist en onvolledig!
> Groet, Helium, h.a.


Kijk, nu is er een antwoord. Natuurlijk komt het voor dat onderwerpen niet volledig zijn, daar maak ik me ook schuldig aan. Sorry!! Maar ik kan me ergeren aan antwoorden als: "lees de bijsluiter" of wat je zelf zegt. 

Groet

----------


## Helium

OK, ik begrijp wat je bedoelt. Sorry hoeft niet, niemand kan uitputtend volledig zijn. Maar bij prangende vragen kan het lang duren voor je het juiste antwoord krijgt. En dan ook nog eens verschillende. Een vragensteller kan dan beter en sneller even de huisarts-assistente bellen. Maar goed, vragen staat vrij, daar heb je gelijk in. 

Groet

----------

